# gerbils not sleeping in their burrow?



## Drachenfelle (Dec 23, 2012)

My two male gerbils are sleeping on the surface instead of in their burrows today, I've had them for a couple of years and they haven't done this before, so I'm not sure whether to be worried or not. The entrance to their burrow isn't obstructed by anything and they have plenty of space to dig elsewhere. 

It's quite hot today though, which might be the reason, I was considering scatter feeding their food and filling their food bowl with cold water, do you think that would be a good idea? they already have fresh water in a bottle but it might help them cool down?


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Where abouts in the house are they? Is their tank ventilated? Is it in direct sunlight? In theory in should be cooler for them under the substrate. 

If it was just one I would have perhaps considered a health issue, but as they are both doing this is more than likely their environment.


----------



## Drachenfelle (Dec 23, 2012)

They have a cage like this so it should have enough ventilation

Gerbilarium by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

and yeah they're in quite a dimly lit room away from any windows. I've given them both a treat and they livened up and started digging, chewing and doing their gerbily stuff again  I can't see anything wrong with them now.

They've been running in and out of it a couple of times, so they can definatley access it


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I've had gerbils do this in hot weather too - as well as a couple that just generally prefer sleeping higher up. (Disclaimer: not suggesting they shouldn't have the tank/digging as the priority etc of course!)

If you are worried, terracotta plant pots are great for giving a shady spot? you can also have those chinchilla slate ledges and similar.


----------



## Drachenfelle (Dec 23, 2012)

it's cooled down a bit now, and they've gone back to sleeping in their burrow, perhaps they just fancied a change 

I tried giving them a bowl of water (as well as the bottle) but jerry didn't seem to like it, he put his paw in there expecting it to be solid and got a bit of a shock haha. I took it out after because i was too paranoid to leave them with it unsupervised. 

Thanks for the ideas, i'll try getting some of the things you suggested


----------

